# Sticky  FAQ About the IBS Audio Program 100 - Mike's Informational Postings - COMPILATION



## cookies4marilyn

Welcome to this thread of gathered past posted information which I will hope address some of the more frequently asked questions about the IBS Audio Program 100 by Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England. Program development was begun in 1991 and first available to the public in 1998. Since that time these sessions have provided a source of help for thousands of IBS sufferers in Mike's private practice in England, and in 33 countries around the world. Clinical trials have shown that the majority of patients using the program have maintained their symptom reduction after completion of the program. This information is provided for guidance and a means of help and support.Hopefully your questions will be answered here, but feel free to ask anything else for your specific situation. Take care and wishing you all the best in your journey! COMPILATION OF ALL OF MIKE'S INFORMATIONAL POSTINGS and Frequently Asked Questions regarding the IBS Audio Program 100 If you think your symptoms are returning after having previous symptom reduction:*Shadow Fears* Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it wasThe fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS. - Mike *People Are Different: Seeing Improvement After the 100 Days* Firstly remember we are all different and that we all respond differently. Don't see the issue as, if it's not gone by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. The gas (as an example of one symptom) has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra energy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you. Best Regards Mike * Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor* At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, and there is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Let's set the scene: Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as a resident army of negative thoughts. The IBS program and its imagery and learning's as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts. Comments: The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do want to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, you know that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyes in the morning, what's the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work, what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many other thoughts beside. The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not life threatening, so why should the subconscious want to change? The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time. Just keep persevering and continue listening to the program. Scenario again; After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun to displace the old negative thoughts of IBS. Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings begin to relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do an organised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack. When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before. Comments: The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal. However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then they begin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts. In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario: Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old army of negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again. The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments: The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positive feelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, through gentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and the outlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario: The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of the old thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back become less frequent. Comments. The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this. In my world, what you have described in normal: Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 20 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries. There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best Regards Mike*The Healing Process: The Three Stages of Healing *The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here. there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts. The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt. We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail. To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass. Best Regards Mike* Listening to the Introduction - It is Important! * This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it. But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed. So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!*What Mike says regarding listening to the sessions when the 100 days are over: *This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet*When is the best time to listen to the sessions? *Generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.* Regarding Anxiety *Anxiety does play a large part in holding people back, whatever they are doing. Some of you will already be aware that as a direct result of the development of the IBS Audio Program (Mike's Tapes), that an anxiety recording was produced. I used this for quite some time with cardiothorasic patients who had undergone heart surgery and while they healed physically their emotional balance was impaired, leading to anxiety agrothobia, social phobia and a other presenting conditions. this Anxiety tape is recommended listening by the British Cardiac Patients Association (BCPA), and on the suggestion of the secretary of the BCPA, and several GPs I released it for sufferers of anxiety in general. Over recent months, it has been purchased by 6 UK hospitals. This recording is not specific to IBS however, it is information to help manage the anxiety state with relaxation and imagery. This is posted for new members Note: As Mike has noted above, the anxiety sessions cannot be used in substitution for treating IBS. The anxiety recording consists of two sessions on one CD, and does not address IBS issues. The anxiety processes are already incorporated within the sessions of the IBS Audio Program 100 *Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations *No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping. when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed. Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow.*Another one on Best time of Day* Mike states that one individual had difficulty doing the sessions at night, because she would then be wide awake. So he suggested to her to do them during the day, and allow extra time to become fully awake to go on with her day. He also has mentioned that hypnosis can sometimes be likened to a "power nap" with a short session being equal to a few hours of sleep for some individuals *Explaining the Program and Rationale for Its Structure ~ Answers to Many Questions * The IBS Audio Program 100, is a structured program to help IBS sufferers which uses a period of 100 days as its time horizon. That is the time it usually takes to structure and develop the new thoughts and changes. The whole program therefore uses 14 weeks and 2 days. Session length varies from 25 mins - 36 mins ( plus a few seconds ). It is important to also know that in the 100 days are 20 REST days, where no listening is required. The program which consists of 3 CDs contains a clear introduction and 5 different hypnotherapy processes, each one building on the previous. With the audio CDs also comes a booklet, which contains amongst other things a listening schedule and symptom checklist/progress log.The progress log, tells the user which session to listen to on which day. This should be followed very closely, because it has taken me years to work this out!! Also these rest days are very important, because not only do they give the listener time away form the session, but also gives the subconscious time to learn and understand the suggestions made. The 100 days are split such: In the first 50 days the listener has 7 days of non-listening. In the second 50 days the listen get 13 days of non-listening. 
Again this is for a reason. During the first 50 days the listener has to work a little harder, because you are learning a new skill - we have to learn the basics before we can move forward. However none of this is difficult in the academic sense, only quite and calm and some time is needed. By the second 50 days, the subconscious is used to listening to suggestions, progress is usually being made, and therefore the belief system not only believes that change is possible, but this belief is reinforced by the physical changes usually being enjoyed by this time. Because of these changes we can, shorten the tapes, shorten the time spent listening, and still gain benefit and move forward. I accept that 80 days ( 100-20 rest ) is a long time, but for most sufferers this is a drop in the ocean compared to the time of having the symptoms of IBS. For me, as a therapist, one of the best things that has been said about the sessions, was from a lady who had had the symptoms for many years, she said " While there maybe no magic wand for this,I think I have found the next best thing" - which for me, that one comment seemed to make all the work worthwhile. The processes are based on the belief that every thought we have, produces a physical response. The tapes do address anxiety etc, since I have never had a patient that does not have some degree of this. However the program also guides the user through specific hypnotherapy processes to let go of baggage of anxiety and show how to use the suggested imagery, to speed up or slow down the digestive system. The fact that it is a functional disorder works for us. Imagine the digestive system being much like a wave down a caterpillar's body. If this wave goes to fast or to slow our digestive system is affected. This is what happens if we have to stand up in front of a crowd, if were not used to it, if we are placed in situations where demands are made on us, which we have to deal with. We all have had the experience IBS sufferers and others alike that our digestion starts to play up when we are called upon to do something, which we are not comfortable with. If our minds do this to our bodies on a negative front - it makes sense that by using different thoughts we can have the opposite effect. These are the messages the tapes teach. Because of this, the sessions have proven effective in sufferers of 3 different variations of IBS ( C,D & CD ). Constipation, Diahorrea and Alternative bowel movement between C&D. Regarding hypnotherapists, many on this board will know that I am concerned about hypnotherapists in the US & UK, who seem to advertise a whole catch all panacea to all ills. Every week I see patients who have previously been ripped off financially. Of course there are good Hypnotherapists, who know IBS, not just the buzz words, but the in-depth approaches, but in my opinion they are few. As a guide if you are thinking of visiting a hypnotherapist, as your Doctor or go by word of mouth. One patient found the benefits of hypnotherapy 20 years ago, and it's still helping - a wonderful testimony. I hope this makes things clearer. *How IBS can sometimes be linked to earlier traumatic Events AND Is Clinical Hypnotherapy a Cure for IBS?* I would strongly suspect early traumatic events are partly responsible. When I see people in my practice I find out in detail what happened in their life 2-3 years before the IBS started. Trauma, Bad Accidents, Near Bad Accident, Bereavment, operation etc. I believe can all have a role to play in the early days. People often say there is no cure to IBS, I have my own thoughts on that, but what I do know through experience is that if caught early enough, the story can be so much better.One of my secretary's daughters did not go to school for 2 years, work was sent home, all the clincal psychiatrists had tried. She came to me as a referral form the senior clincal pediatrician. The same girl is now in college, she went back to school, in her last year she got lots of A's. She is studying for a profession and no going back. A young girl of 11 had IBS for 2 years, for the last 5 years totally clear. Through exams, physical development, no reoccurance. I believe that IBS and (other conditions) imprint a behavioural pattern and expectation / anticipation of events into the nerves and neural pathways. Since these are learned processes, we can learn to do something different. Therefore if we encourage new learnings, the residue of expectation in the old neural pathways can be circumvented, creating new patterns of learning , leading to changes in expectation and behavioural patterns.This is perhaps not the right thread for this posting, and I will perhaps one day elaborate, but I believe that the expectation that IBS is not curable is flawed. The problem lies as much in the individuals expectation. If we do not expect to totally get well, we are denying ourselves.After all, the 4 minute mile was at one stage " An impossible feat - beyond human capacity" Then Bannister came along and broke that belief!! But much more importantly, within a short time afterwards many others beat his time!! The self limiting belief and limited expectations were shattered. The mentalilty " If he can do it so can I" shattered the 4 minutes mile limit for ever. But - How did Bannister get over his limits? Everyone said it could not be done. He believed in himself, and the capability of his body. Therefore what /who is to say that we can't all get through the finishing session. Its just a thought, but that's all Bannister had to start with too Best Regards Mike*Mike's Professional Background and Experience *I suppose on this BB I am known for developing the IBS Audio Program 100, affectionately called 'Mike's Tapes' on this BB. I am a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist and associate member of the primary care society for Gastroenterology. I am based in Cheshire England. I have medical research project experience carried out for a health authority in the UK. I have also conducted my own research and trials, and followed them through for a period of just under 3 years. These have been submitted to a well known university for inclusion in a report being compiled on the uses of complementary medicine in the UK. My program was runner up in Innovation & Research category in the Business achievement of the year 2000. The first time ( that I know of )that the business community has recognised complementary/clinical work in this way. My practice was one of the '80 good' examples of complementary and orthodox medicine working together mentioned in the recent House of Lords Science and Technology report Although not mentioned by name, late 1999 I attended a presentation of awards given by HRH Prince Charles in London on the same subject. I have been in practice since 1986, specialising since 1991 in IBS. I work closely with NHS qualified medical doctors and gastroenterologists and other health care professionals.I am a trained trainer in NHS HoNoS scales. My presentations to Doctors on Stress / Anxiety and hypnotherapy are formally recognised and have been included in doctors post graduate education system. My practice sponsored the UK's first IBS Awareness evening at Liverpool university three years ago. Perhaps some readers will not be aware that I also work closely with the British Cardiac Patients Association (BPCA), my anxiety tape is recommended listening by the BPCA to all its members. Currently 6 UK hospitals are using it. I have recently completed a Post Natal Depression information / relaxation tape. This was sponsored by NHS funds for patients. I was asked to speak on the subject of "Hypnotherapy in Primary Care" at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am a member. This was held at the Royal Academy of Arts in London. The audience was entirely General Practitioners and consultants, which gave me a wonderful platform to explain to the distinguished audience the benefits of the Gut Specific processes I have developed in the IBS Audio Program 100 and its outcomes.Best Regards MikeNote: Since the time that Mike has written the above background, his work has gone on to receive greater recognition including feature articles and reviews, workshops and presentations and also a full chapter devoted to his work in the book _First Year IBS_ by Heather Van Vorous. For more information on Mike's background and work, feel free to visit his website.*Sleep Patterns - Insomnia and the Program* Not everybody falls to sleep. Most do at some stage but not always. I would expect the IBS tapes to help with the sleeping pattern eventually however. Most people that have sleep disorders go to bed expecting not to sleep, and are usually successful in that You need to have a little patience with yourself when doing the sessions. While the IBS tapes were not specifically designed for insomnia, they do help many with that too, along with many other side issues presented with IBS. *Am I Asleep or In the state of hypnosis?* As a general rule, if you wake up on the count or about 2-4 minutes after I have counted up that's a good indicator that you have been in the altered state of consciousness, hypnosis.Imagine that you are looking at me face on. If we were haveing a conversation imagine all the words going into your left ear, here they are given little hooks that allow you to 'hook' the memory associate with those words, then in time they go into your subcon as a memory. So 2 minutes into the conversation I would say "OK tell me what I first said to you", you would go inside your thoughts and 'hook' the memory of the words.Now imagine everything I say to you going into the right ear, here there are only 15% of the hooks added to the words. Instead they go straight into your subcon, you have still heard them, but becuase there is less hinderence, less hooks, it makes it harder for the memory to come straight back into you mind. In the altered state, you still hear, the information still goes in, but you don't have as many hooks. If you sleep, it still goes in, but there are even fewer hooks so recalling is more difficult. There will be different times in the program when you may not sleep, different processes having different effects. Don't worry, you're still taking it all in, just enjoy and don't place any pressure on yourself.*The IBS Audio Program vs. Relaxation Classes* The IBS program is more than relaxation, it takes the listener beyond that and uses that special sub-time to makes changes to the way we think and feel.The IBS program is designed for all variations of IBS and becuase of this takes into account not only the need for change to the physical symptomatolgy but the emotional also. It is natural to ask the question you have asked, and you might read here that you are not alone in that concern, however you will also come across postings from people that find the anxiety is one of the first things to begins to change.Relaxation classes have their benefits, but more is needed with deep seated negative belief systems. The program has a clear introduction to IBS and hypnotherapy and many suggestions about the fears of change.Anxiety is a natural response, however if it is inappropriate at the time, it is not good. The program takes the listener step by step in a gentle progressive way. Once the subcon realises that the changes are positive for you, and it, it will begin to work for you.Many users post that once they are into the program, they find it most beneficial and enjoyable. With the program you don't have to do anything except listen to my voice. b]Optimum Listening Time: Sleep or Not[/b] Optimum time of listening is that nice relaxed time that we can enter into anytime during the day or in the evening, that twilight zone that we go into before we go to sleep at night, but can be done at anytime.If you do go to sleep your subcon still takes it in but perhaps not quite so effectively. But no worries if you do sleep, we have had many who do sleep and still receive the benefits of the program. It is better to sleep than to worry about if you are in the right stage, as this will not put you in the best relaxation state. So in short no problem having it on when asleep, but make sure your sound levels are right. Too loud and it will startle you.b]Gut-Specific Hypnotherapy Process (OPSIM)[/b] When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process over a 12 week period. The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session induction methods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes and improves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. My experience tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance to become 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used when initially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughts anchored onto the healing methods.An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much we spend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor onto suggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lots of chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put off chocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightened receptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter, the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time, remembering through association to something else. Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect. Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit the progress of the patient.The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways of
thinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs,
which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms,
less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each day we are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and my methods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions to carry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation.Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction and frequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are all individually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the pain feels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement in quality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress. Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that many who want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting to measure.They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease. I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out an appendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set proven method. However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believe that a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should be able to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what the patient needs, and to deliver something more than just words.Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfully measure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure.I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days," you're very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!! I hadn't thought of it that way! However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see were not responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc. All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else with them ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than the doctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation and frequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, we have to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as an individual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change is a natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon often see's change as a threat; OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughts and beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring.Hope this helps.Best Regards, Mike*Can I listen more than once a day?* No problem, listening to the tapes twice a day. However keep with the schedule. So only listen to that tape appropriate to the day of listening.Also if you want to listen twice a day, you may well find that you get more benefit if you have several hours between listenings. As long as you follow the schedule no problem listening to a previous tape. Don't be tempted to listen to a future one until the schedule says so. If you can keep 5-6 hours in between listenings that would help too. *Mike suggests How to Relax Your Tummy Muscles* Firstly you have identified that your stomach is not relaxing. However you knwo it can, becuase you have done it in the past. OK so just take a few mo's and study your breathing.. If your chest rises when you breathe in then you are taking big breaths, not deep breaths which you should be A deep breathe is when you chest stays still, and your tummy moves out. To get it as it as it should: First lie down. Put a book on your tummy, and breathe your breathe into your tummy and feel the book begining to rise. (Don't force your tummy muscles out - let the breath fill your tummy )<You will have to concentrate a little to start with. Do this with your eyes open. Once you are doing that comfortably, put the book on your chest. breathe into your tummy and keep the book still. Your tummy should move, not your chest. This happens quite naturally at night when we sleep - (assuming you don't have any breathing health problems)Do this with your eyes open too.When you have mastered that, put the book back onto your tummy, take gentle breaths and breathe into your tummy under the book again. This time with your eyes closed. Then after 6 successful deep breathes, open your eyes, put the book back on your chest, close your eyes and let the breathe go into the tummy again, chest remaining still. OK, When you can do this, do it without the book. You will notice a difference in the calming, and your stomach relaxing. To help think of each breathe having a relaxing colour, and the colour relaxes your stomach even more. Try this a few times a day and let me know how you go on. This is just gentle control of breathing patterns. So easy, we do it in our sleep anyway. *Taking Medications * Take your meds, as you normally would, when doing the program, they will not interfere with the process. The meds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works along side meds or stand alone, no point in suffering more than you have to.*Reintroduction of "Forbidden" Foods* The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are well into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation. *Religious Concerns and Imagery* The Imagery of the crystals and the companion are only used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Hypnosis cannot nor will not change any of your beliefs. You are always in control. If you have concerns regarding this, Email me at: timelineservices###aol.com I can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not compromise it.Best Regards, Mike *Resistence to Trying Hypnotherapy as Treatment* I expect many users will have considered using the IBS Audio Program for some time before committing to it. The more common feedback include things like,Tried hypnosis with someone else and it wasn't as good as expected. ( Many therapists claim to know IBS, and its complexities, but few do in detail). Couldn't afford them - some users will say they couldn't afford not to have them! From what I see the cost of the entire program is often equivalant to only one session with a one to one session with a therapist, who may not have the knowldge and insight of the IBS condition.Didn't know of anyone who had tried them - there are plenty here. Didn't want to be taken over! We all know it doesn't happen Couldn't find the time - once into the sessions oftem people look forward to the time with the Program. And for many certainly in the early days, the time with the tapes is less than they spend in the loo each morning.there will be more I'm sure. But when all else has failed, people usually dare to consider the IBS Audio Program, and then find they get on with it well, with good results.Best Regards, Mike*Information about Relistening to the Program:*Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.Towards Inner Peace: Allow 3 months after completion of the IBS Audio Program before starting Towards Inner Peace. If you have not had any real success after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBSDuration of IBS (How many years you have had it)Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.)Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on.The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings..Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life.Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function!
If you would like to review the results of the clinical trials for the IBS Audio Program for over 20 IBS symptoms for a three year follow up, you can visit: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com or www.ibscds.com for short!Here are the Questions Mike says to ask a therapist before considering taking therapy for IBS Treatment:Q: How long have your been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular?A: Minimum of two years; IBS is complex, no two are alike.Q: Can you help IBS sufferers?A: If they give you any other answer besides a definite yes, or say they are willing to try, but never have before, then reconsider.Q: What is your success rate with IBS patients? A: They should have a good success rate!--Some past info from Mike regarding the phrase: "all in your head" - (Note, the "tapes" are now CDs)Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they aretrying, all be it ham fisted, to say that there is nothing organically wrong.However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies withthe fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is afunctional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuaseperistalsis is not doing what it should.'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking forsolutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow.However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along withStress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us tohave dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and addedstress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is partof being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it allhappens automaically.To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there',stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is astressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another.Every thought has a physical response, We can prove this by thefeelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation toan event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised inlegislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( anextreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made thempick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All bythe release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened statesevery Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our ownlanguage for heightend emotion,count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to somethingthat has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, whichallows us to stop and think.In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down.All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to workon time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thoughtproduces a physical reaction, good or bad.The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can betopped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spenttopping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey throughthe program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in shortwe have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living,as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS.Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBSbefore we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top upthe emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives isthe moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past morecomfortable for us), or the future that might never come.The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going tolast forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up inthe air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that isthe moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changingthe way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able topinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuasevery gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins torealise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as awhole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again,simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety,Guilt etc in control.So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days ofresearch, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we aredoing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, thatallows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy whatwe are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind triesto control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur.I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuasetheir skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean!Hope it helpsRegardsMike---- Hope this was Helpful. And If you do not find the answer here, continue to ask! We are all here to support each other! 
Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## NancyCat

This is great. Just what I was looking for at this time. I saw an IBS specialist last week (she trained at UNC)and she prescribed paxil and that I also continue a low dose of elavil. She said these 2 meds work well together but that if you add some form of therapy, including hypnotherapy, that they work even better. I was interested in doing CBT but she doesnt know anyone in this area (Boston)who is trained to work with IBS patients. Hopefully she will be able to eventually get these type of people trained (she is heading a new division in the GI dept at Boston Medical Center). In the meantime I am going to do Mikes tapes again. Sometimes I can hear Mikes voice,his accent, still after all of this time, telling me that I'm always in control.


----------



## BQ

Nance, I can still hear it too.







Wishing you much success with the Paxil and enjoy the journey with the tapes!Let us know how you are doing.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Nancy - thanks for your post! I was on both elavil and a few different SSRIs before I knew about hypnotherapy, but at the time, neither helped me at all and I also could not tolerate the side effects, but I never took them together, I hope that it works for you. And yes, go for it - doing the program with the meds is a good way to go to keep yourself comfortable; many persons such as myself, have been able to eventually get off the meds once the hypno has reduced symptoms.Because I had/have so many other health and stressor issues along with my IBS, I did the program 3 different times, and each time a new area was addressed, with the IBS being improved more and more over time. As you probably know, I was almost housebound and was dealing with a lot, so perhaps your doing the program again will resolve some of those last tough IBS residual thoughts. Keep us posted, and know we are here to help and support! All the best to you in feeling better soon.







Take good care. ~ Marilyn


----------



## NancyCat

Thanks Marilyn and BQ too. Will update you all after some time passes. Thanks again for the support


----------



## jason haberland

How exactly do these cd's work? I'm suffering from IBS-D and will try anything at this point. How will these cd's help me?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sage,Welcome, and I am happy to answer your question.I took a peek at your other post to see if I could better answer a bit more specifically.Here is an excerpt from your other post: ["I had all the tests done and they were all normal and he said I had IBS-D. I have noticed that I suffer from anxiety of when I might have an attack and another major side effect of my IBS is usually a big attack after I eat dinner.... I'm hoping for something I can talk to my GI about taking for help with my D ..... I just wish I didn't have such an attack after dinner, I'm not sure if this is psychological now or not but as soon as I get those cramps in my stomach I'm done."]Firstly, what you describe here is similar to what I and many IBS sufferers have experienced. I was D also and had attacks after dinner, and mostly in the morning, and constantly worried with anxiety about when and if I would have another attack at a bad moment, or when traveling, etc. We have had many here who have had the same situation.The IBS Audio Program 100 clinical hypnotherapy CDs work through the subconscious mind to reformulate your thought patterns. It is a very gradual yet very effective process. You can read an in depth account of this on the website: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com but here is a short explanation.Your digestive system and your gut are interconnected by what is called the mind-gut connection - you know, if you hear a loud noise, you jump and your heart races? Well, somewhere along the line, the mind tells the digestive system that whenever you need to go, that the "normal" way is by having spasms, D, or whatever your symptoms are. The more often this happens, then suddenly, you become aware of it on a conscious level, begin to fear having it, then confirm that fear over and over, and therefore have the D attacks. What the IBS Audio Program sessions do, is firstly, get you to a level of calm and to retrust that your subconscious mind is looking out for your best interest, and secondly, retrain your though patterns to deal with the symptoms of IBS - and the sessions are consructed in such a way, that over 20 IBS symptoms have been reported to be helped- and most importantly - that anxiety and fear of having D - is retrained in the subconscious mind to break that connection.Your comments above regarding "I will try anything at this point" are typically the view taken, because almost all people who have done this program, said it was a "last resort" including myself- I had been on every - and I mean every - RX, antispasmodic, SSRI, OTC, and even meds for their C side effects - all to little, no, or short-lived avail. So you are not alone in that - and the majority of folks who have completed the program, all say they wish they had tried it first, before all the previous expense, etc.Now, that being said, I want to make clear, that no one thing works for every one the same way. There is NO cure for IBS, but for the vast majority who have used the program, a high percentage have successfully mitigated or at least greatly reduced their IBS symptoms and most still continue to improve.You owe it to yourself to feel better - read up on all the studies done on this method, and the other threads here for more information. Clinical hypnotherapy for IBS has been researched by many physicians at different medical centers; Michael Mahoney, who developed this program, was approached by gastroenterologists in his medical centre in England, to work with their IBS patients who were their "heart sinks" where nothing more could be done for them. He took IBS patients who already had gone through every treatment, and from there, he was able to help them. This was back in 1991, and after much research and method refinement, the program became available to the public in 1998, and since that time, Mike's processes have been used with thousands of patients who have been helped.The American Gastroenterological Association has approved the use of clinical hypnotherapy in the treatment of IBS since 1996.So I hope this info helps you out a bit, Sage, and again, please feel free to read other postings here and the links provided there for an overall view of the research and facts.We are all here to help and support - should you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.All the best to you,Marilyn


----------



## frustratedmom

Hi, does anyone know about the success of this with children? I listened briefly to the intro and I was not sure how much of this my 12 year old would really grasp. any thots? we are getting desperate. thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Frustrated Mom - Not to worry - Mike has said that his program has been successful with children aged 9 and over - if you feel that the introduction is a bit much, you may want to explain it to your 12 year old in your own words - or listen to it together and stop and start it when your child has a question, or you feel it needs further explanation.However, if you have further concerns, you can contact Michael and ask him by going to the contact us page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/contact.html and ask there. Michael has said that the program works very well with children, so that should be encouraging to you - he had one child who dropped out of school for two years due to IBS, and after his treatment went back to school and did very well. - Hope that gives you a bit of encouragement! All the best to you - and let us know if we can be of any further help. ~ Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Special Interview with Michael Mahoney "How does hypnosis help IBS, and how did you come to create a self-hypnosis program especially for IBS patients?" When being invited to write about my work and background I was not only flattered, I wondered what readers would want to learn about me. I suspected they would wonder how on earth anyone would come about treating such a condition as Irritable Bowel Syndrome in the first place. Well, to be honest, I was asked to look into treating patients with the condition by the gastroenterologists in my medical centre here in Cheshire, England, who had given up all hope of helping them. These doctors called their IBS patients their "heart-sinks" because every treatment that could be done was done, but to little or no avail. So they came to me. I had to learn about IBS from scratch, and did so, not only through my professional studies but by interviewing patient after patient and learning about their fears, anxieties, horrible episodes of "emergency" diarrhea, panic attacks for the loo, and public accidents of untold embarrassment. I learned about the heartache and frustration of a patient population that had little or no recourse for relief. As a clinical hypnotherapist, I knew that other medical conditions could be treated through this modality, with results running the range of alleviation of a given condition to full recovery. But IBS was a new one, and I was determined to help these patients because their suffering was indeed affecting their quality of life. First, let me digress a bit. Some readers, perhaps unaware of the many studies over the past 20 years using clinical hypnotherapy as medical treatment, may have visions of watches swinging and people clucking like chickens. Clinical hypnotherapy uses the person's own internal resources to bring about symptom reduction and a path towards healing. As humans, we are in and out of this state throughout the day, as it is merely a common state of concentration similar to being very focused - for example, driving home on "auto-pilot" as we sometimes do. Even while hypnotized, the patient, not the therapist, remains in full control. Hypnotherapy induces a state of relaxation while the patient is awake, and allows helpful suggestions such as those aimed at controlling health problems to be directed into the subconscious mind. It is a natural, normal state, and I have been privileged to help people with many problems through this treatment method for nearly 20 years. In 1991, I began working with referred IBS patients at no charge, since I was learning about them and their needs. I spent nearly two years researching IBS. I developed specific IBS hypnotherapy processes for the treatment, incorporating ongoing feedback from the patients while providing my own funding for research and development. When word got out that IBS patients were actually receiving successful treatment, I had people travel long distances to obtain therapy from me; some of them were coming 100 miles or more. Many IBS patients were too sick to easily travel, however, and had a great fear of not being near the bathroom, or they were afraid of having a bowel accident on the way; for them, coming to see me posed a problem. Today, when people ask what kept me working on my IBS program, even when faced with strapped finances and professional peer review, I could only think of those first patients and their desperation. That will be remembered for the rest of my life. Sadly, many (if not most) of the IBS sufferers I saw had to deal with doctors who did not recognize or fully appreciate the emotional impact of IBS - for IBS is far from a purely physical condition. Many readers will be all too familiar with the emotional toll IBS can take, including anxiety, weepiness, some depression, resignation, and disheartenment. I well understood the frustration, fear, and pain that the IBS patient suffers. I also know first-hand the anger that can come from being dismissed by physicians who don't feel that IBS is a "real" condition that causes real suffering, and who simply refuse to listen to those who offer new avenues of help. Patients often reported that dismissal of their concerns served only to make both their emotional and physical symptoms even worse. IBS needs an empathetic approach. Just dealing with the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome is not enough; the individual has to learn to rebuild internal energy. After years of pain, and being told by various medical professionals that there is nothing that can be done, many sufferers feel emotionally drained. In the IBS Audio Program introduction I explain about our 'emotional pot of energy' and our 'emotional reserves' and how these have to be attended to, in addition to the physical aspects of the condition. Without the emotional will and strength to seek and persevere in finding a solution, recovery is often difficult. This 'emotional energy' has to be recognized, replenished and managed. To move into recovery we have to work at feeling better, learn new ways of coping, and become familiar with the new positive feelings and thoughts. It is then that we are taking part in our healing. I've also found many IBS patients have to deal not only with dismissive doctors, but with family members and those in their lives who more or less disregard their problem. They'll be accused of "faking" it, or told to just "quit obsessing about it", or given some similar off-hand cutting remark. I felt that this was another area to be addressed, so I created a recording called the "IBS Companionï¿½" that speaks of the humiliations, fears, medical evaluation embarrassments and ordeals that an IBS patient must go through, and how the family can help the patient, rather than add to their distressing situation. One of my patients, upon listening to this recording, told me that she cried, as it was the first time she felt validated as a real human being by someone who understood her condition and its impact on her world. IBS had cost her a good deal of her life, and the recording was the first time she felt real empathy. By mid 1997, I incorporated all the new processes, information, and delivery methods I had learned for IBS hypnotherapy onto audio tapes, so patients who were housebound or far away would no longer have to travel. These recorded sessions are today known as the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ and are recorded onto CDs. My work using clinical hypnotherapy for IBS has now been entered into the Guild of Health Writers Awards / Foundation of Integrated Medicine, and is considered one of "80 excellent examples of integrated medicine in the United Kingdom." As a member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology (PCSG), I was invited to speak about my work in London, at the annual scientific meeting of the society, to gastro-interested medical professionals from all over the UK. I'm also a member of the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group, and founder of the UK Register of IBS Therapists. In March of 2003, I had the honor of being given first place in the UK's Top Hypnotherapist listing, in the 'Top Brass' section of the Business pages of the Independent. This was not only a thrill, but brought me to the realization that my work had gained recognition because it dealt with an enormous patient population that was sorely overlooked and desperately needed help. This was not so much a validation for my work as it was a validation to the sufferers like yourselves. If you are still with me and reading this, perhaps you have been suffering with IBS for a long time and have not had the relief you seek, despite medical intervention. If you feel that you would like to learn more about the use of clinical hypnotherapy for the treatment of IBS and how the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ may be helpful to you, please feel free to visit my site at: http://www.ibscds.com Many thanks to those of you who have successfully used the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ and have shared your kind words with others on the BB. And may I extend many thanks to all of you for letting me share a bit about my program and my work. I wish you all many blessings and joy! ~ Michael Mahoney -------------------------------- Also: Here is an Overview of Published Research To Date on Hypnosis for IBS Over ten peer-reviewed, double blind clinical studies on hypnotherapy for IBS are condensed in this overview. The clinical trials are drawn from Gut, Lancet, Gastroenterology, and other internationally respected medical journals. The study results are consistent and their conclusions are overwhelmingly positive. The overview was conducted by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D., who specializes in clinical hypnotherapy research for IBS at the University of North Carolina's Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders. (There are no links to the full abstracts of these studies, as the overview presents them in condensed form, and the complete overview is given here). Whorwell PJ; Prior A; Colgan SM. Hypnotherapy in severe irritable bowel syndrome: further experience. Gut, 1987 Apr, 28:4, 423-5. This report summed up further experience with 35 patients added to the 15 treated with hypnotherapy in the 1984 Lancet study. For the whole 50 patient group, success rate was 95% for classic IBS cases, but substantially less for IBS patients with atypical symptom picture or significant psychological problems. The report also observed that patients over age 50 seemed to have lower success rate from this treatment. Harvey RF; Hinton RA; Gunary RM; Barry RE. Individual and group hypnotherapy in treatment of refractory irritable bowel syndrome. Lancet, 1989 Feb, 1:8635, 424-5. This study employed a shorter hypnosis treatment course than other studies for IBS, and the success rate was lower, most likely demonstrating that a larger number of sessions is necessary for optimal benefit. Twenty out of 33 patients with refractory irritable bowel syndrome treated with four sessions of hypnotherapy in this study improved. Improvement was maintained at a 3-month treatment. These researchers further found that hypnosis treatment for IBS in groups of up to 8 patients seems as effective as individual therapy. Prior A, Colgan SM, Whorwell PJ. Changes in rectal sensitivity after hypnotherapy in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Gut 1990;31:896. This study found IBS patients to be less sensitive to pain and other sensations induced via balloon inflation in their gut while they were under hypnosis. Sensitivity to some balloon-induced gut sensations (although not pain sensitivity) was reduced following a course of hypnosis treatment. Houghton LA; Heyman DJ; Whorwell PJ. Symptomatology, quality of life and economic features of irritable bowel syndrome--the effect of hypnotherapy. Aliment Pharmacol Ther, 1996 Feb, 10:1, 91-5. This study compared 25 severe IBS patients treated with hypnosis to 25 patients with similar symptom severity treated with other methods, and demonstrated that in addition to significant improvement in all central IBS symptoms, hypnotherapy recipients had fewer visits to doctors, lost less time from work than the control group and rated their quality of life more improved. Those patients who had been unable to work prior to treatment resumed employment in the hypnotherapy group but not in the control group. The study quantifies the substantial economic benefits and improvement in health-related quality of life which result from hypnotherapy for IBS on top of clinical symptom improvement. Koutsomanis D. Hypnoanalgesia in the irritable bowel syndrome. Gastroenterology 1997, 112, A764. This French study showed less analgesic medication use required and less abdominal pain experienced by a group of 12 IBS patients after a course of 6-8 analgesia-oriented hypnosis sessions followed by 4 sessions of autogenic training. Patients were evaluated at 6-month and 12-month follow-up. Houghton LA, Larder S, Lee R, Gonsalcorale WM, Whelan V, Randles J, Cooper P, Cruikshanks P, Miller V, Whorwell PJ. Gut focused hypnotherapy normalises rectal hypersensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Gastroenterology 1999; 116: A1009. Twenty-three patients each received 12 sessions of hypnotherapy. Significant improvement was seen in the severity and frequency of abdominal pain, bloating and satisfaction with bowel habit. A subset of the treated patients who were found to be unusually pain-sensitive in their intestines prior to treatment (as evidenced by balloon inflation tests) showed normalization of pain sensitivity, and this change correlated with their pain improvement following treatment. Such pain threshold change was not seen for the treated group as a whole. Palsson, OS, Burnett CK, Meyer K, and Whitehead WE. Hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. Effects on symptoms, pain threshold and muscle tone. Gastroenterology 1997;112:A803. Seventeen out of 18 patients with severe and treatment-refractory IBS who completed a 7-session standardized course of hypnosis treatment improved substantially. All central symptoms of IBS responded to treatment, including abdominal pain, diarrhea/constipation, and bloating. Psychological well-being also increased after treatment, with overall psychological symptoms, anxiety and somatization markedly decreased. Gut pain thresholds and smooth muscle tone, measured with a barostat and balloon inflation tests, were unchanged following treatment. Vidakovic Vukic M. Hypnotherapy in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome: methods and results in Amsterdam. Scand J Gastroenterol Suppl, 1999, 230:49-51. Reports results of treatment of 27 patients of gut-directed hypnotherapy tailored to each individual patient. All of the 24 who completed treatment were found to be improve. Galovski TE; Blanchard EB. Appl Psychophysiol Biofeedback, 1998 Dec, 23:4, 219-32. Eleven patients completed hypnotherapy, with improvement reported for all central IBS symptoms, as well as improvement in anxiety. Six of the patients were a waiting-control group for comparison, and did not show such improvement while waiting for treatment. Gonsalkorale WM, Houghton LA, Whorwell PJ. Hypnotherapy in irritable bowel syndrome: a large-scale audit of a clinical service with examination of factors influencing responsiveness. Am J Gastroenterol 2002 Apr;97(4):954-61. This study is notable as the largest case series of IBS patients treated with hypnosis and reported on to date. 250 unselected IBS patients were treated in a clinic in Manchester, England, using 12 sessions of hypnotherapy over a 3-month period plus home practice between sessions. Marked improvement was seen in all IBS symptoms (overall IBS severity was reduced by more than half on the average after treatment), quality of life, and anxiety and depression. All subgroups of patients appeared to do equally well except males with diarrhea, who improved far less than other patients for unknown reason. Palsson OS, Turner MJ, Johnson DA, Burnett CK, Whitehead WE. Hypnosis treatment for severe irritable bowel syndrome: investigation of mechanism and effects on symptoms. Dig Dis Sci 2002 Nov;47(11):2605-14. Possible physiological and psychological mechanisms of hypnosis treatment for IBS were investigated in two studies. Patients with severe IBS received seven biweekly hypnosis sessions and used hypnosis audiotapes at home. Rectal pain thresholds and smooth muscle tone were measured with a barostat before and after treatment in 18 patients (study I), and treatment changes in heart rate, blood pressure, skin conductance, finger temperature, and forehead electromyographic activity were assessed in 24 patients (study II). Somatization, anxiety, and depression were also measured. All central IBS symptoms improved substantially from treatment in both studies. Rectal pain thresholds, rectal smooth muscle tone, and autonomic functioning (except sweat gland reactivity) were unaffected by hypnosis treatment. However, somatization and psychological distress showed large decreases. In conclusion, hypnosis improves IBS symptoms through reductions in psychological distress and somatization. Improvements were unrelated to changes in the physiological parameters measured. 17 of 18 patients in study 1 and 21 of 24 patients in study 2 were judged substantially improved Improvement was well-maintained at 10-12 month follow up in study 2.


----------



## Anthem

I have been using the CD set since January. While my IBS is about the same, I have high hopes for the program. At a bare minimum, I find the sessions (I've only gone up thru 3 so far of 5) are very helpful in relieving overall tension and anxiety, which are side effects for me of having IBS-D. One trait that bothers me the most is pain in the lower left abdomen. I have begun using a heating pad while laying in bed for my daily CD session. This seems to enhance my comfort level. My problem is that at times I fall asleep during the session. Mike seems to state that this is OK because the subconscious always listens, but can that be true if I am having a dream? Weird. I have redone sessions at times because I wanted to be in a relaxed yet awake state for the entire session.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Anthem, and welcome!So glad to hear you are starting to feel some help in the overall tension and anxiety - this is a great start, and where I first began to feel better as well. Be gentle and patient with yourself as far as the IBS symptoms go - everyone is different, and just keep at it.As far as sleeping, you are correct in saying that Mike says it is OK because the subconscious always listens, but while you are having a dream I am not sure about. Off the top of my head, I would say, since the subconscious never sleeps, then this should hold true whether you are dreaming or not- just as when you hear your child crying - as Mike says - you could be in a deep sleep, but that would wake you - so I would say that it still gets in. I do know he has said that because the sessions are only 1/2 hour long, and that because usually the really deep sleep doesn't kick in until about 60 - 90 minutes after you fall asleep, it wouldn't be an issue anyway. So let me ask Mike what he says about dreaming while listening to the program as I can't recall if dreaming was specifically addressed before or not.I will get back to you here when I have the answer!Stay tuned!







And all the best to you on your journey!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Anthem - Here is Mike's reply for you! Remember that he is a Brit, thus the reference to the hot water bottle rather than a heating pad.







Hope this assures you that all is well.=========================================Hi Marilyn, Thanks for the email. You are correct. The subconscious still takes in external information in the dream state. The example of the child in a distant room is still good in this instance. I would say to keep with the listening schedule. As this person is falling into slumber it indicates physical as well emotional energies need to be replenished. This sometimes slows down the flow of energy to the IBS issues, but thats fine. The program aims to be holistic - looking after the entire person, physical as well as emotional, this is one reason why some people begin to feel benefits immediately in their IBS symptoms, others it takes a while. But I am pleased general relaxation is being felt, this is a good sign. Also just a point of safety while sleeping - make sure the hotwater bottle is not too hot, and never placed directly on to the skin. I expect as the journey continues all symptoms will reduce and get easier. Please pass on my best wishes to Anthem. Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Squiblet

Hi Marilyn,I'm a long-time member AND lurker. I don't post much. I was diagnosed with IBS in 2003 and, as most of the other members, have been on various medications - including taking part in a drug trial by GSK. My current GI specialist took me off all medications (last ones were Modulon & Effexor XR)a little over a month ago.Nothing worked very well OR for very long (and the trial drug - which worked very well for me - will not be available for at least 3 more years and they have refused providing it to me on compassionate grounds). When I found this section of the bulletin board -totally by accident by the way- and read your story, I was intrigued and hopeful for myself again. I am housebound 95% of the time and have been very frustrated by the lack of any quality of life. I am on disability from work (refused LTD coverage twice by my employers benefit provider, but am currently taking legal action against them)and have no idea when I'll be able to return to the office. The Insurance company that provides my benefits told me, in the second refusal letter, that as long as I had direct access to a bathroom I should be fine. Sure, because that's ALL that's going on is my need to use the bathroom 6-10 times a day! So frustrating that they choose to ignore/refuse to acknowledge the other symptoms my doctor clearly stated.Reading about Mike's hypnotherapy program, and all the success it has had where other 'traditional' medicine has little to none, I knew I had to give this a try. I purchased the cd's and began as soon as they arrived.Please forgive all the preamble. I wanted to give you an idea of my current situation first.My question is about relistening to the IBS Audio Program. Do I really have to wait 8-10 weeks before beginning again? I was hoping to be able to redo the program sooner IF possible.I am on day 96 of the program and have found it to be wonderful, but I am still having severe IBS symptoms. There are times that the spasms & abdominal pain are so bad during a session that I know I'm pulled out of the hypnosis somewhat. I am definitely feeling the benefits of the program, but know that I need to do it at least one more time.I know that I can listen to a couple of my favourite sessions in the gap between starting the entire program again and I will definitely do so. Still, I would like to begin the program again sooner than later.Is a period of 8-10 weeks absolutely necessary before relistening or can I shave some time off that and wait, say, for 4 weeks?Thank you very much to you and to Mike for this forum and for all the information available.Squiblet


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Squiblet,I have copied your post and sent it to Mike - Here is his reply:"4 weeks is fine, the reason we say 8-10 is to give the subcon time to assimilate the info from the program and to ensure it is bedded in. given the situation where nobody seems to concerned about this person please let her/him know 4 weeks is fine, I am amazed at the attitude of her insurance, not to mention the docs!!"---As an aside, I LOVE your nickname of Squiblet - does it have any particular meaning? Just curious!Also, if you have any specific concerns, you can email me at the addy below, or use the contact page of Mike's website if needed.Take care, and I am so glad that you persevered and are getting a bit better!


----------



## Squiblet

Hi Marilyn,Thank you for replying so quickly! I look forward to what Mike has to say.I love my nickname too! My Uncle nicknamed me Squib/Squiblet when I was a toddler and it has stuck with me all these years (I'm 38 now!). Who wouldn't want to be known as a little firecracker/explosion?! LOL!You take care also and I will continue using Mike's 'tapes', listening to my favourites until I know it's okay to begin the entire program again. While my symptoms still need to improve, my relaxation and stress levels have been been greatly improved over the past 90+ days. I had a sigmoidoscopy last week and the deep breathing helped make that procedure MUCH easier. Even the doctor said I did great and he was impressed. Yay me! HA!Thank you again for your quick reply, Marilyn! I hope you know how many people you and Mike reach and help from this forum. I will never be able to say thank you enough!Have a great day!Squiblet


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Here is Mike's reply:"4 weeks is fine, the reason we say 8-10 is to give the subcon time to assimilate the info from the program and to ensure it is bedded in. given the situation where nobody seems to concerned about this person please let her/him know 4 weeks is fine, I am amazed at the attitude of her insurance, not to mention the docs!!"----I think we were posting at the same time! Thanks for your kind words - I will pass them on to Mike!


----------



## Squiblet

Wonderful! I will finish the program, wait 4 weeks and then start again. I'm sure that my favourite sessions will continue to help me in those weeks and I'll be sure to take days off just as I do during the full program.Yeah, Mike isn't the only one who is amazed at the attitude of the Insurance companies and doctors. I was referred to a new GI (my first one told me to stop thinking about it and eat more fibre and, basically, that it was all in my head and I'm crazy) and he, so far, has been very supportive and does NOT think the IBS-D is all in my head. It was a great relief to me to hear that. It's just too bad that it took over two months for my referral appointment due to the waiting lists here in Ontario. My GP has been terrific and does what she can, but this is really out of her area of expertise. I think she has been frustrated with her inability to do much to help, though she has worked with me constantly.My new GI has, as I mentioned, taken me off the meds and adjusted my diet a bit...removing some things and adding others. He is also running some new blood tests - rechecking my celiac sprue and thyroid - and had a biopsy done while I was undergoing a sigmoidoscopy last week (special colon clinic here that I was referred to for an anal fissure...that took 3 months to get in!) No results back yet on anything.I know I'm not alone in these frustrations and lack of acknowledgement that I'm dealing with a real illness. That's why this site has been such a help. It does make a difference to know you aren't alone in all this. I'm also amazed at the number of people I'm finding out have IBS. People really do not talk about this unless they are experiencing severe symptoms.Enough of my ramblings! Thank you for passing on the 'go ahead' from Mike to cut the waiting time in relistening to the program.I will go back to my lurking now! LOL!Squiblet


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Ok Squiblet! You take care and Mike and I wish you the best of health and hope you are on the mend soon! Let us know how you're doing if you wish - and be patient and gentle with yourself. Again, thanks for the many kind words - they mean a lot to us. Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some past info from Mike regarding the phrase: "all in your head" - (Note, the "tapes" are now CDs)Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they aretrying, all be it ham fisted, to say that there is nothing organically wrong.However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies withthe fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is afunctional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuaseperistalsis is not doing what it should.'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking forsolutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow.However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along withStress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us tohave dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and addedstress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is partof being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it allhappens automaically.To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there',stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is astressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another.Every thought has a physical response, We can prove this by thefeelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation toan event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised inlegislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( anextreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made thempick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All bythe release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened statesevery Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our ownlanguage for heightend emotion,count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to somethingthat has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, whichallows us to stop and think.In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down.All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to workon time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thoughtproduces a physical reaction, good or bad.The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can betopped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spenttopping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey throughthe program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in shortwe have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living,as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS.Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBSbefore we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top upthe emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives isthe moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past morecomfortable for us), or the future that might never come.The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going tolast forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up inthe air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that isthe moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changingthe way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able topinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuasevery gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins torealise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as awhole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again,simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety,Guilt etc in control.So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days ofresearch, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we aredoing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, thatallows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy whatwe are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind triesto control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur.I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuasetheir skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean!Hope it helpsRegardsMike


----------



## Foliage

Hello.I am following Mike's IBS program,I'm on day 53 and I have seen some improvement with my IBS (I suffer from IBS-D).My IBS begun after a psychological trauma and I've had it for almost a year and a half.I have just entered session 4 and the first time I started listening to the session I started crying.I wanted to ask,is this normal,or is just me still struggling with my emotional trauma and this particular session had an effect on me?Thank you


----------



## Lillett

I did have some break throughs as well. I want to say I cried when I hit the #5 recording. I guess its because it has always felt like no one really understood what us IBS'ers go through. He seems to understand and he's even a dr.. I don't want to reveal too much to impede yours or others progress in these sessions. I hope you have continued success.


----------



## Louly

I've just started on the programme, first time listening to it was last night. Thought the introduction was incredible, i was cryin listening to it, all that he said was so true. i even remember thinking time and time again that i wouldn't wish it on my enemy, and when he said it, i just felt so much better. the way he talks about it all makes me feel like he really understands everything we all go through. just things he was sayin made me visualise the good times (before IBS) and how hard it had been for me. Im only at the start, but at this point i just want to stay positive and so hope that this will work, it is a last resort for me and i just hope that it will help me! The first session is so nice, just relaxing and letting everything go. i think i just cried during that out of sheer exhaustion and relaxation, it just felt so good to be understood by someone!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Louly - yes, I too cried when I first listened - it was like finally, someone really knows what it feels like to have IBS... I too did the program as a last resort - I do hope it works for you, and dont give up on yourself - it took me three times through because I was so severely sick with it... so there really is good hope... and if you do need support, call the toll free number. All the best to you to feel better soon! Foilage - I am so sorry - this post got past me - and perhaps you are no longer on this BB, but the answer is that tears are perfectly normal - many many folks are brought to tears for just the total recognition of what they are experiencing - though your tears may be a part of the trauma issue, IBS is certainly a part of it - it is all so intertwined. Don't be too worried about what causes what, and just know that you can change and move on - of course the program is not geared to treat emotional trauma in a formal way, if you still have concerns that way, you of course know that you should contact your medical health care provider, but the IBS program does in fact assist with related areas... all the best to you in your journey - by now, hopefully you have completed the program.Lillett - Thank you so much for responding to Foilage... I am so glad you have shared your progress here to encourage others... Take care.







xx


----------



## Lillett

I cried too when I listened to it. Also, as you progress many other times will seem very much to apply to you and make you cry again! Good luck.


----------



## RKO1990

I see that This has helped ppl with IBS0 D but can it help with IBS-C? I mean what are the succes rates on it helping ppl with IBS-C? I have had C for allmost a year now and have not been told I have IBS but family history I'am pretty sure that's what this is. Anyway how Succesful is it for ppl with IBS-C?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi RKO and welcome - The program does indeed help with IBS-C - though it is recommended that you do have a diagnosis of IBS from a physician to rule out anything else.Take a look at this thread for those who have had success with the IBS Audio Program who have IBS - Chttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=13786You may also find more info about the program here - http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/usp1 Be sure to scroll down on that page, and you will see constipation listed as the second symptom improved.and feedback for the last 7 years here - http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/testimonialsHope that helps - you can also call 877-898-2539 if you have specific questions.Take care and all the best to you....


----------



## Muze

cookies4marilyn said:


> Welcome to this thread of gathered past posted information which I will hope address some of the more frequently asked questions about the IBS Audio Program 100 by Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England. Program development was begun in 1991 and first available to the public in 1998. Since that time these sessions have provided a source of help for thousands of IBS sufferers in Mike's private practice in England, and in 33 countries around the world. Clinical trials have shown that the majority of patients using the program have maintained their symptom reduction after completion of the program. This information is provided for guidance and a means of help and support.Hopefully your questions will be answered here, but feel free to ask anything else for your specific situation. Take care and wishing you all the best in your journey! COMPILATION OF ALL OF MIKE'S INFORMATIONAL POSTINGS and Frequently Asked Questions regarding the IBS Audio Program 100 If you think your symptoms are returning after having previous symptom reduction:*Shadow Fears* Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it wasThe fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS. - Mike *People Are Different: Seeing Improvement After the 100 Days* Firstly remember we are all different and that we all respond differently. Don't see the issue as, if it's not gone by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. The gas (as an example of one symptom) has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra energy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you. Best Regards Mike * Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor* At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, and there is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Let's set the scene: Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as a resident army of negative thoughts. The IBS program and its imagery and learning's as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts. Comments: The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do want to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, you know that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyes in the morning, what's the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work, what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many other thoughts beside. The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not life threatening, so why should the subconscious want to change? The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time. Just keep persevering and continue listening to the program. Scenario again; After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun to displace the old negative thoughts of IBS. Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings begin to relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do an organised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack. When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before. Comments: The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal. However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then they begin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts. In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario: Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old army of negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again. The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments: The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positive feelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, through gentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and the outlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario: The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of the old thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back become less frequent. Comments. The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this. In my world, what you have described in normal: Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 20 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries. There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best Regards Mike*The Healing Process: The Three Stages of Healing *The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here. there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts. The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt. We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail. To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass. Best Regards Mike* Listening to the Introduction - It is Important! * This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it. But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed. So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!*What Mike says regarding listening to the sessions when the 100 days are over: *This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet*When is the best time to listen to the sessions? *Generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.* Regarding Anxiety *Anxiety does play a large part in holding people back, whatever they are doing. Some of you will already be aware that as a direct result of the development of the IBS Audio Program (Mike's Tapes), that an anxiety recording was produced. I used this for quite some time with cardiothorasic patients who had undergone heart surgery and while they healed physically their emotional balance was impaired, leading to anxiety agrothobia, social phobia and a other presenting conditions. this Anxiety tape is recommended listening by the British Cardiac Patients Association (BCPA), and on the suggestion of the secretary of the BCPA, and several GPs I released it for sufferers of anxiety in general. Over recent months, it has been purchased by 6 UK hospitals. This recording is not specific to IBS however, it is information to help manage the anxiety state with relaxation and imagery. This is posted for new members Note: As Mike has noted above, the anxiety sessions cannot be used in substitution for treating IBS. The anxiety recording consists of two sessions on one CD, and does not address IBS issues. The anxiety processes are already incorporated within the sessions of the IBS Audio Program 100 *Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations *No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping. when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed. Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow.*Another one on Best time of Day* Mike states that one individual had difficulty doing the sessions at night, because she would then be wide awake. So he suggested to her to do them during the day, and allow extra time to become fully awake to go on with her day. He also has mentioned that hypnosis can sometimes be likened to a "power nap" with a short session being equal to a few hours of sleep for some individuals *Explaining the Program and Rationale for Its Structure ~ Answers to Many Questions * The IBS Audio Program 100, is a structured program to help IBS sufferers which uses a period of 100 days as its time horizon. That is the time it usually takes to structure and develop the new thoughts and changes. The whole program therefore uses 14 weeks and 2 days. Session length varies from 25 mins - 36 mins ( plus a few seconds ). It is important to also know that in the 100 days are 20 REST days, where no listening is required. The program which consists of 3 CDs contains a clear introduction and 5 different hypnotherapy processes, each one building on the previous. With the audio CDs also comes a booklet, which contains amongst other things a listening schedule and symptom checklist/progress log.The progress log, tells the user which session to listen to on which day. This should be followed very closely, because it has taken me years to work this out!! Also these rest days are very important, because not only do they give the listener time away form the session, but also gives the subconscious time to learn and understand the suggestions made. The 100 days are split such: In the first 50 days the listener has 7 days of non-listening. In the second 50 days the listen get 13 days of non-listening.
> Again this is for a reason. During the first 50 days the listener has to work a little harder, because you are learning a new skill - we have to learn the basics before we can move forward. However none of this is difficult in the academic sense, only quite and calm and some time is needed. By the second 50 days, the subconscious is used to listening to suggestions, progress is usually being made, and therefore the belief system not only believes that change is possible, but this belief is reinforced by the physical changes usually being enjoyed by this time. Because of these changes we can, shorten the tapes, shorten the time spent listening, and still gain benefit and move forward. I accept that 80 days ( 100-20 rest ) is a long time, but for most sufferers this is a drop in the ocean compared to the time of having the symptoms of IBS. For me, as a therapist, one of the best things that has been said about the sessions, was from a lady who had had the symptoms for many years, she said " While there maybe no magic wand for this,I think I have found the next best thing" - which for me, that one comment seemed to make all the work worthwhile. The processes are based on the belief that every thought we have, produces a physical response. The tapes do address anxiety etc, since I have never had a patient that does not have some degree of this. However the program also guides the user through specific hypnotherapy processes to let go of baggage of anxiety and show how to use the suggested imagery, to speed up or slow down the digestive system. The fact that it is a functional disorder works for us. Imagine the digestive system being much like a wave down a caterpillar's body. If this wave goes to fast or to slow our digestive system is affected. This is what happens if we have to stand up in front of a crowd, if were not used to it, if we are placed in situations where demands are made on us, which we have to deal with. We all have had the experience IBS sufferers and others alike that our digestion starts to play up when we are called upon to do something, which we are not comfortable with. If our minds do this to our bodies on a negative front - it makes sense that by using different thoughts we can have the opposite effect. These are the messages the tapes teach. Because of this, the sessions have proven effective in sufferers of 3 different variations of IBS ( C,D & CD ). Constipation, Diahorrea and Alternative bowel movement between C&D. Regarding hypnotherapists, many on this board will know that I am concerned about hypnotherapists in the US & UK, who seem to advertise a whole catch all panacea to all ills. Every week I see patients who have previously been ripped off financially. Of course there are good Hypnotherapists, who know IBS, not just the buzz words, but the in-depth approaches, but in my opinion they are few. As a guide if you are thinking of visiting a hypnotherapist, as your Doctor or go by word of mouth. One patient found the benefits of hypnotherapy 20 years ago, and it's still helping - a wonderful testimony. I hope this makes things clearer. *How IBS can sometimes be linked to earlier traumatic Events AND Is Clinical Hypnotherapy a Cure for IBS?* I would strongly suspect early traumatic events are partly responsible. When I see people in my practice I find out in detail what happened in their life 2-3 years before the IBS started. Trauma, Bad Accidents, Near Bad Accident, Bereavment, operation etc. I believe can all have a role to play in the early days. People often say there is no cure to IBS, I have my own thoughts on that, but what I do know through experience is that if caught early enough, the story can be so much better.One of my secretary's daughters did not go to school for 2 years, work was sent home, all the clincal psychiatrists had tried. She came to me as a referral form the senior clincal pediatrician. The same girl is now in college, she went back to school, in her last year she got lots of A's. She is studying for a profession and no going back. A young girl of 11 had IBS for 2 years, for the last 5 years totally clear. Through exams, physical development, no reoccurance. I believe that IBS and (other conditions) imprint a behavioural pattern and expectation / anticipation of events into the nerves and neural pathways. Since these are learned processes, we can learn to do something different. Therefore if we encourage new learnings, the residue of expectation in the old neural pathways can be circumvented, creating new patterns of learning , leading to changes in expectation and behavioural patterns.This is perhaps not the right thread for this posting, and I will perhaps one day elaborate, but I believe that the expectation that IBS is not curable is flawed. The problem lies as much in the individuals expectation. If we do not expect to totally get well, we are denying ourselves.After all, the 4 minute mile was at one stage " An impossible feat - beyond human capacity" Then Bannister came along and broke that belief!! But much more importantly, within a short time afterwards many others beat his time!! The self limiting belief and limited expectations were shattered. The mentalilty " If he can do it so can I" shattered the 4 minutes mile limit for ever. But - How did Bannister get over his limits? Everyone said it could not be done. He believed in himself, and the capability of his body. Therefore what /who is to say that we can't all get through the finishing session. Its just a thought, but that's all Bannister had to start with too Best Regards Mike*Mike's Professional Background and Experience *I suppose on this BB I am known for developing the IBS Audio Program 100, affectionately called 'Mike's Tapes' on this BB. I am a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist and associate member of the primary care society for Gastroenterology. I am based in Cheshire England. I have medical research project experience carried out for a health authority in the UK. I have also conducted my own research and trials, and followed them through for a period of just under 3 years. These have been submitted to a well known university for inclusion in a report being compiled on the uses of complementary medicine in the UK. My program was runner up in Innovation & Research category in the Business achievement of the year 2000. The first time ( that I know of )that the business community has recognised complementary/clinical work in this way. My practice was one of the '80 good' examples of complementary and orthodox medicine working together mentioned in the recent House of Lords Science and Technology report Although not mentioned by name, late 1999 I attended a presentation of awards given by HRH Prince Charles in London on the same subject. I have been in practice since 1986, specialising since 1991 in IBS. I work closely with NHS qualified medical doctors and gastroenterologists and other health care professionals.I am a trained trainer in NHS HoNoS scales. My presentations to Doctors on Stress / Anxiety and hypnotherapy are formally recognised and have been included in doctors post graduate education system. My practice sponsored the UK's first IBS Awareness evening at Liverpool university three years ago. Perhaps some readers will not be aware that I also work closely with the British Cardiac Patients Association (BPCA), my anxiety tape is recommended listening by the BPCA to all its members. Currently 6 UK hospitals are using it. I have recently completed a Post Natal Depression information / relaxation tape. This was sponsored by NHS funds for patients. I was asked to speak on the subject of "Hypnotherapy in Primary Care" at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am a member. This was held at the Royal Academy of Arts in London. The audience was entirely General Practitioners and consultants, which gave me a wonderful platform to explain to the distinguished audience the benefits of the Gut Specific processes I have developed in the IBS Audio Program 100 and its outcomes.Best Regards MikeNote: Since the time that Mike has written the above background, his work has gone on to receive greater recognition including feature articles and reviews, workshops and presentations and also a full chapter devoted to his work in the book _First Year IBS_ by Heather Van Vorous. For more information on Mike's background and work, feel free to visit his website.*Sleep Patterns - Insomnia and the Program* Not everybody falls to sleep. Most do at some stage but not always. I would expect the IBS tapes to help with the sleeping pattern eventually however. Most people that have sleep disorders go to bed expecting not to sleep, and are usually successful in that You need to have a little patience with yourself when doing the sessions. While the IBS tapes were not specifically designed for insomnia, they do help many with that too, along with many other side issues presented with IBS. *Am I Asleep or In the state of hypnosis?* As a general rule, if you wake up on the count or about 2-4 minutes after I have counted up that's a good indicator that you have been in the altered state of consciousness, hypnosis.Imagine that you are looking at me face on. If we were haveing a conversation imagine all the words going into your left ear, here they are given little hooks that allow you to 'hook' the memory associate with those words, then in time they go into your subcon as a memory. So 2 minutes into the conversation I would say "OK tell me what I first said to you", you would go inside your thoughts and 'hook' the memory of the words.Now imagine everything I say to you going into the right ear, here there are only 15% of the hooks added to the words. Instead they go straight into your subcon, you have still heard them, but becuase there is less hinderence, less hooks, it makes it harder for the memory to come straight back into you mind. In the altered state, you still hear, the information still goes in, but you don't have as many hooks. If you sleep, it still goes in, but there are even fewer hooks so recalling is more difficult. There will be different times in the program when you may not sleep, different processes having different effects. Don't worry, you're still taking it all in, just enjoy and don't place any pressure on yourself.*The IBS Audio Program vs. Relaxation Classes* The IBS program is more than relaxation, it takes the listener beyond that and uses that special sub-time to makes changes to the way we think and feel.The IBS program is designed for all variations of IBS and becuase of this takes into account not only the need for change to the physical symptomatolgy but the emotional also. It is natural to ask the question you have asked, and you might read here that you are not alone in that concern, however you will also come across postings from people that find the anxiety is one of the first things to begins to change.Relaxation classes have their benefits, but more is needed with deep seated negative belief systems. The program has a clear introduction to IBS and hypnotherapy and many suggestions about the fears of change.Anxiety is a natural response, however if it is inappropriate at the time, it is not good. The program takes the listener step by step in a gentle progressive way. Once the subcon realises that the changes are positive for you, and it, it will begin to work for you.Many users post that once they are into the program, they find it most beneficial and enjoyable. With the program you don't have to do anything except listen to my voice. b]Optimum Listening Time: Sleep or Not[/b] Optimum time of listening is that nice relaxed time that we can enter into anytime during the day or in the evening, that twilight zone that we go into before we go to sleep at night, but can be done at anytime.If you do go to sleep your subcon still takes it in but perhaps not quite so effectively. But no worries if you do sleep, we have had many who do sleep and still receive the benefits of the program. It is better to sleep than to worry about if you are in the right stage, as this will not put you in the best relaxation state. So in short no problem having it on when asleep, but make sure your sound levels are right. Too loud and it will startle you.b]Gut-Specific Hypnotherapy Process (OPSIM)[/b] When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process over a 12 week period. The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session induction methods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes and improves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. My experience tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance to become 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used when initially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughts anchored onto the healing methods.An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much we spend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor onto suggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lots of chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put off chocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightened receptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter, the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time, remembering through association to something else. Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect. Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit the progress of the patient.The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways of
> thinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs,
> which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms,
> less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each day we are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and my methods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions to carry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation.Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction and frequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are all individually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the pain feels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement in quality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress. Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that many who want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting to measure.They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease. I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out an appendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set proven method. However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believe that a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should be able to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what the patient needs, and to deliver something more than just words.Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfully measure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure.I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days," you're very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!! I hadn't thought of it that way! However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see were not responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc. All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else with them ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than the doctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation and frequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, we have to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as an individual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change is a natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon often see's change as a threat; OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughts and beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring.Hope this helps.Best Regards, Mike*Can I listen more than once a day?* No problem, listening to the tapes twice a day. However keep with the schedule. So only listen to that tape appropriate to the day of listening.Also if you want to listen twice a day, you may well find that you get more benefit if you have several hours between listenings. As long as you follow the schedule no problem listening to a previous tape. Don't be tempted to listen to a future one until the schedule says so. If you can keep 5-6 hours in between listenings that would help too. *Mike suggests How to Relax Your Tummy Muscles* Firstly you have identified that your stomach is not relaxing. However you knwo it can, becuase you have done it in the past. OK so just take a few mo's and study your breathing.. If your chest rises when you breathe in then you are taking big breaths, not deep breaths which you should be A deep breathe is when you chest stays still, and your tummy moves out. To get it as it as it should: First lie down. Put a book on your tummy, and breathe your breathe into your tummy and feel the book begining to rise. (Don't force your tummy muscles out - let the breath fill your tummy )<You will have to concentrate a little to start with. Do this with your eyes open. Once you are doing that comfortably, put the book on your chest. breathe into your tummy and keep the book still. Your tummy should move, not your chest. This happens quite naturally at night when we sleep - (assuming you don't have any breathing health problems)Do this with your eyes open too.When you have mastered that, put the book back onto your tummy, take gentle breaths and breathe into your tummy under the book again. This time with your eyes closed. Then after 6 successful deep breathes, open your eyes, put the book back on your chest, close your eyes and let the breathe go into the tummy again, chest remaining still. OK, When you can do this, do it without the book. You will notice a difference in the calming, and your stomach relaxing. To help think of each breathe having a relaxing colour, and the colour relaxes your stomach even more. Try this a few times a day and let me know how you go on. This is just gentle control of breathing patterns. So easy, we do it in our sleep anyway. *Taking Medications * Take your meds, as you normally would, when doing the program, they will not interfere with the process. The meds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works along side meds or stand alone, no point in suffering more than you have to.*Reintroduction of "Forbidden" Foods* The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are well into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation. *Religious Concerns and Imagery* The Imagery of the crystals and the companion are only used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Hypnosis cannot nor will not change any of your beliefs. You are always in control. If you have concerns regarding this, Email me at: timelineservices###aol.com I can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not compromise it.Best Regards, Mike *Resistence to Trying Hypnotherapy as Treatment* I expect many users will have considered using the IBS Audio Program for some time before committing to it. The more common feedback include things like,Tried hypnosis with someone else and it wasn't as good as expected. ( Many therapists claim to know IBS, and its complexities, but few do in detail). Couldn't afford them - some users will say they couldn't afford not to have them! From what I see the cost of the entire program is often equivalant to only one session with a one to one session with a therapist, who may not have the knowldge and insight of the IBS condition.Didn't know of anyone who had tried them - there are plenty here. Didn't want to be taken over! We all know it doesn't happen Couldn't find the time - once into the sessions oftem people look forward to the time with the Program. And for many certainly in the early days, the time with the tapes is less than they spend in the loo each morning.there will be more I'm sure. But when all else has failed, people usually dare to consider the IBS Audio Program, and then find they get on with it well, with good results.Best Regards, Mike*Information about Relistening to the Program:*Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.Towards Inner Peace: Allow 3 months after completion of the IBS Audio Program before starting Towards Inner Peace. If you have not had any real success after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBSDuration of IBS (How many years you have had it)Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.)Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on.The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings..Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life.Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function!
> If you would like to review the results of the clinical trials for the IBS Audio Program for over 20 IBS symptoms for a three year follow up, you can visit: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com or www.ibscds.com for short!Here are the Questions Mike says to ask a therapist before considering taking therapy for IBS Treatment:Q: How long have your been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular?A: Minimum of two years; IBS is complex, no two are alike.Q: Can you help IBS sufferers?A: If they give you any other answer besides a definite yes, or say they are willing to try, but never have before, then reconsider.Q: What is your success rate with IBS patients? A: They should have a good success rate!--Some past info from Mike regarding the phrase: "all in your head" - (Note, the "tapes" are now CDs)Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they aretrying, all be it ham fisted, to say that there is nothing organically wrong.However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies withthe fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is afunctional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuaseperistalsis is not doing what it should.'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking forsolutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow.However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along withStress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us tohave dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and addedstress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is partof being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it allhappens automaically.To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there',stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is astressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another.Every thought has a physical response, We can prove this by thefeelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation toan event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised inlegislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( anextreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made thempick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All bythe release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened statesevery Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our ownlanguage for heightend emotion,count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to somethingthat has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, whichallows us to stop and think.In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down.All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to workon time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thoughtproduces a physical reaction, good or bad.The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can betopped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spenttopping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey throughthe program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in shortwe have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living,as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS.Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBSbefore we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top upthe emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives isthe moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past morecomfortable for us), or the future that might never come.The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going tolast forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up inthe air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that isthe moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changingthe way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able topinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuasevery gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins torealise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as awhole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again,simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety,Guilt etc in control.So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days ofresearch, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we aredoing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, thatallows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy whatwe are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind triesto control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur.I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuasetheir skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean!Hope it helpsRegardsMike---- Hope this was Helpful. And If you do not find the answer here, continue to ask! We are all here to support each other!
> Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Muze

How and where can one obtain the cds!!!!! How much do they cost? Cheers


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello - I deleted the two duplicated posts -You can find out about the program at www.heatlhyaudio.com and alsohttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkThe IBS Audio Program comes with free support which is included in the price - you will have to go on the site for the pricing. Feel free to use the contact page if you have any questions!All the best.


----------



## Wishing&Hoping

Hey GuysI have done one course of the tapes. Whilst I was on them they helped me feel a bit calmer and like I was doing something too help. Was also nice at the end of a bad day to finish on something positive.Since finishing my symptoms seem to be as bad as ever. Maybe even a bit worse at the moment. I am going through a stressful period at the moment, which I do recognise but I had hoped the tapes would help a bit more. I am just waiting to start them again now as I know some people take a few goes. Sometimes I feel quite positive that I will beat this thing but struggling to see the light a little at the moment!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Wishing and Hoping,Dont give up!!! I had the very same thing happen to me - it seemed that the symptoms came back even worse- this sometimes (not always) can happen and ironically, it can be a 'good' indicator that the program is working. This is what Michael terms as 'mind armies' that can happen as the body and mind struggle a bit to find balance. After your second round, this should diminish and the improvements should begin to take over. It is a process and some folks struggle a bit more than others depending on your severity and how long you have had IBS as well as other stressors or health issues in your life. The program many times will help the sufferer get through other issues and health concerns that the body/mind sees as more pressing than the long-standing IBS.So there definitely is hope! A helpful hint is to try to keep from reading and writing about IBS while doing the program - also - you can go to the contact page on the healthyaudio.com site for free support along the way if you need it!The fact that you did see some improvement early on shows that you can do so again - if you read my journey below, you will know I did the program 3 times - I was one of the slowest and had a lot of trouble in my journey - the vast majority of folks doing the program did way better and faster than I did for their improvement - but now I am the one who helps others while they are long gone and enjoying their lives! I do this because I was so bad - so if I can be helped, there is a ton of hope for others!! LOL Hope this helped to encourage ya a bit!


----------



## Wishing&Hoping

Thanks Marilyn. It is helpful to hear something positive. I didn't look on the BB boards whilst I was listening to the tapes but as I am during a break period I came on to have a look.I think I'm gonna start the tapes soon. I can't quite remember when I stopped them but it was at least 6 weeks ago if not more.Thanks againxx


----------



## takef586

Hi,I have had IBS for the last two years. After many clinical exams and various forms of treatment plus my own experimentation with diets, the conclusion is, that I have a strong case of dysbiosis and likely SIBO based IBS after the initial infectuous episode. I have lost more than 25% of body weight and apart from this my main symptom has always been abdominal pain. Currently I am on a 3 week course of Rifaximin. However it is evident that this antibiotic is not addressing the issue of abdominal pain. This is why I am interested in the hypnosis treatment, as I know from the available information, that pain management is one of the prime areas of interest of hypnotic treatments.My problem is, that I live in Monaco, where Paypal is not operative, therefore I cannot buy Dr's Mahoney's tapes from him directly. I have tried to buy them from Amazon UK or US, but in both cases, when I completed the procedure, I got the message, that "This product will not ship to my address". If the Moderator has a possibility to contact Mr Mahoney, please ask him if I can pay for the tapes with my credit card or with a bank wire. Frankly, I do not understand why he restricted the shipment of the tapes via Amazon only to UK and US.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HiI am not aware that there is a restriction for your area - you can pay by Paypal and cc via sagepay on his site which is http://www.healthyaudio.com - I will let them know your situation as well - there should be no problem with it at all. If you do encounter a problem, go to the contact page of the healthyaudio site and they will sort it for you! The IBS Audio Program ships worldwide. The Amazon listing is through a distributor, and their policy may be different. I will let them know right now... thanks for letting us know! As a mod, I have access to your email, so I will cc you the information as well. Hope that helps! All the best to you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Always consult with your physician if in any doubt regarding any aspects of your health.


----------



## MissZapatera

Hi there. I don't remember the last time i posted in this forum, because my ibs had been under control for years after, among other things, have heard the hypnotherapy cds.

However, a couple of years ago my ibs came back, and worse than ever. So, i don't know why it took me so long, but I started to listen to CDs again. Unfurtunately, unlike the first time i listened to them, I'm much worse than when I started the program. FYI, I'm starting the second session.

My question, for those who can and want to answer is: is it normal to feel worse before you feel better with the program?

I will Greatly appreciate the help you can give me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Sometimes this can happen, but it doesnt mean that you cant get better once again. For further questions, you can go to the contact page on healthy audio.com or email healthyaudio - at - live.com - they are happy to help! All the best to you in your journey to feeling better... Take care.


----------



## MissZapatera

Thanks a lot, Marylin. I really hope i will better and better, like the first time i completed the program


----------



## kat_hy

I looked on the website and it seems there are three CDs that come in the packet? I was wondering how sessions worked. Are they kind of like tracks on a CD? I'm worried that if I fall asleep I may just end up going through the whole CD until I wake up later. Is there something that stops this from happening on the CD or is it alright for me to maybe set an alarm for an hour or so in case I fall asleep?

Thank you!

(also, are there any non-CD versions of this available? USB or downloading onto computer would be ideal!)


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Kat_hy - Welcome to the board. The IBS Audio Program contains 3 theraputic CDs plus one other called the IBS Companion that explains the condition to others. There are 6 sessions on the three CDs - two tracks per CD. If you get that version, you can set your CD player to stop after the first track. However there is an MP3 download version to the computer as well.

Go to this link

http://healthyaudio.com/self-hypnosis/irritable-bowel-syndrome/ibs-hypnotherapy-download/

and select 'immediate download' and you will get the links to both audio and the PDF of the booklet as well as free support if you need it. On the right you will see a tab to select currency - I believe there is a sale on there as well. If you have any trouble, go to the support/Contact page. Let me know if you have any questions... all the best to you.


----------



## Noodles87

Do any of you know whether the download would work on an iPhone?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes you can - here's one example,

Other examples / explanations are available on google. Just as a routine caveat - Healthy Audio takes no responsibility for outcomes of this process. Hope this helps...  All the best... 

Here is one example of a 'how to" Taken from 
http://ipod.about.com/od/addinganddeletingsongs/ss/adding_mp3s.htm

Luckily, adding downloaded MP3s to iTunes is a simple three-step process. Here's what you need to do:

Step 1

This tutorial assumes you've already downloaded the MP3 you want to add (if not, do so now). Make sure you know where the file has been downloaded to. On a Mac, that's usually the Downloads folder or the desktop. On Windows, it's often the desktop.

Make sure you can find the file in the location it's been downloaded to. If you can't find it, use your computer's search tool to look for it.

Step 2

Next, launch iTunes if it's not already running.

Once iTunes is open, find the MP3 and drag the file into the open iTunes window. Depending on what version of iTunes you're running, and what section of iTunes you're in, you'll see different things.

In iTunes 10 and earlier, the MP3 will have a plus sign next to it to indicate that it is being added.

In iTunes 11, in the Song view, you'll see the same plus sign.
In iTunes 11, in other views, the the plus sign doesn't appear; instead, a dark blue outline shows up at the outside edge of the iTunes window.
Step 3

iTunes will process the file (you'll see a progress bar for importing the file in the top window pane in iTunes) and add it to the right location automatically.

Now that the song is part of your iTunes library, you can listen to it or sync it to your iPhone or iPod.


----------



## fel49

Hello

As a french guy this program is a easy understanding ? I have enough of my IBS diarrhea symptoms


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes fel49, many IBS sufferers who speak English as a second language have been helped by the IBS Audio Program. It works on the subconscious mind, and can be repeated several,times. If you have specific questions, feel free to ask here,or,on the healthyaudio site. All the best,,and welcome!


----------

